# Welche dieser Kompakt Wasserkühlungen ist die beste?



## infifi (12. März 2013)

*Welche dieser Kompakt Wasserkühlungen ist die beste?*

Kann mir jmd. die Reihenfolge so ändern von den Kompakt Wasserkühlungen, dass die Liestungsstärkste als erstes und die Leistungsschwächste ganz unten ist.

Es geht mir hier nur im die niedrigsten Temps und nicht um die Lautstärke.

Corsair Hydro Series H100
Corsair Hydro Series H100i
Cooler Master Seidon 240M 
Enermax ELC240 
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
Cooler Master Eisberg 240l


----------



## efdev (12. März 2013)

*AW: Welche dieser Kompakt Wasserkühlungen ist die beste?*

wir haben hier so einen thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
wenn du deine frage dort bitte nochmal stellst wird dir bestimmt auf anhieb geholfen.


----------

